# Germolene? Savlon?



## mousers (Sep 12, 2009)

I have taken four meeces to the vets who has confirmed they have rat mites. He has treated them with invermectin but where theyve been scratching the have infected wounds does anyone know if i can use germolene or savlon on them. I have been cleaning religiousley with saline and all the wooden toys have been thrown
Please any input is good 
Marcy is not healing well shes 1 and 1/2


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have used savlon before with no problems


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

In the future, if you have wooden toys that need disinfected, you can bake them. That's what I have done in the past (though I don't use wooden toys anymore). Please keep us updated on how they heal!


----------

